# The Happening Movie review [BluRay]



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/510hZIYZ5IL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img] *The Happening Movie review on BluRay*

Well, Saw this movie this past weekend and was not really sure what to expect. I heard that it had something to do with the Bees disappearing and was not really a horror flick but was given an "R" rating due to its graphic nature.
The film starts with people going about there daily business in New York and soon something strange starts to happen. People are loosing all sense of reality and within seconds kill themselves with whatever means is available to them at the moment.
My wife and I were sitting through the first 30min of the film debating if we should turn it off or not as the graphic nature of some of the deaths were a bit over the top. The movie shifts into gear as high-school science teacher Mark Wahlberg, his wife Zooey Deschanel, and math-teacher colleague John Leguizamo and a little girl Ashlyn Sanchez who is left in their care to try and unravel what is going on and how best to escape this disease or whatever it is that eventually covers the entire Eastern USA.

This Movie is not recommended for anyone with a weak stomach or children of any age and is very graphic at times.
The story is a fair bit weak at times and looses it momentum in places and has many holes in its plot. The premise of nature fighting back just simply is too over the top in my mind and says little for the director M. Night Shyamalan who is known for making movies like this.

The Blu Ray DVD has many featurees non of them I took any interest in and found the quality of the film to be no better than a standard DVD. Considering at least 85% of the movie is shot during daylight hours and outside there was little that made me say to myself "wow look at the color or the detail". 
I give it only :2.5stars: for picture quality.

The Audio was better and made use of the surround channels with DTS MA audio as its uncompressed format however there was little dynamics and the use of the LFE channel was poor and only once did I really notice it.
I give the Audio :3.5stars:

Over all movie enjoyment, Well if you like lots of death and carnage and a weak storyline then this movie is for you but in my opinion is not even worth the Blu Ray rental cost that I payed as the Standard DVD is cheaper and will look just as good.
I give this move only :2.5stars: over all and could have spent my rental money better.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Tony you beat me to this one! 

I watched it last week but haven't had a chance to write my review yet.

I was disappointed too. It wasn't scary and Wahlberg seemed out of place. He is much better in action flicks than playing an 'everyman' high school sciene teacher. What was the weirdest to me was how his voice kept going high pitch, not very macho and definitely not very convincing. To me it was like a horror flick without the horror or a Suspense/Thriller without any thrill or suspense.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

wbassett said:


> To me it was like a horror flick without the horror or a Suspense/Thriller without any thrill or suspense.


Or just an excuse to show some deaths in various different gory ways.

Did you also find the BluRay video quality substandard at best? They really could have shown off the HD quality in this film and it fell seriously short.


----------

